# ossia



## astoria

Ciao a tutti!

Sono una nuova utente e vorrei avere alcune informazioni sull'uso di 
" ossia" come sinonimo di o, oppure.
Sul dizionario de mauro viene data come forma obsoleta ma io vorrei saperne un po' di più e avere anche degli esempi.
Vi ringrazio per le vostre risposte !


----------



## franz rod

Ossia, lemma a mio parere non desueto, significa cioè, ovvero.  tavolta può essere sostituito con la perifrasi "per meglio dire",  "per essere più precisi", ...  
In alcuni casi può voler dire "o meglio", "o piuttosto". 
Non mi pare un sinonimo di o e di oppure perchè gli verrebbe dato un valore disgiuntivo che invece non ha.


----------



## saltapicchio

franz rod ti ha, a mio parere, risposto molto correttamente. 
Rimango decisamente sconcertato di fronte al fatto che "ossia" venga considerata una parola desueta.


----------



## astoria

Grazie per le vostre risposte !

Mi riferivo ad un secondo uso di "ossia" che  De Mauro cita come forma obsoleta.
"Ossia" usato nel senso di o- oppure.
Forse nel linguaggio burocratico? In testi della letteratura?
Mi interesserebbero alcuni esempi.
Grazie

Trovato!

Uso raro di "ossia" o - oppure ( con valore disgiuntivo) Esempio : di giorno- di notte 

Grazie ancora


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Esiste "ossiano"?  P.e.:

Vicky Kennedy, ossia Mrs. Ted Kennedy

Gli Stati Papali, ossiano gli Stati della Chiesa


----------



## saltapicchio

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Esiste "ossiano"? P.e.:
> 
> Vicky Kennedy, ossia Mrs. Ted Kennedy
> 
> Gli Stati Papali, ossiano gli Stati della Chiesa


 
No, non si applica il plurale a questa parola.

Gli Stati Papali, ossia gli Stati della Chiesa


----------



## sieteidiomas

Ciao a tutti

Voi pensate che "ossia" sembri troppo formale?  La gente si usa o solamente "cioè"?  

Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

sieteidiomas said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Voi pensate che "ossia" sembri troppo formale?  La gente si *la* usa o usa solamente "cioè"?
> 
> Grazie


Ciao Sieteidiomas e benvenut@
Principalmente dipende dal contesto.
Però posso dirti, per mia conoscenza ed opinione, che *ossia* effettivamente suona più formale di *cioè* e *ovvero,* che colloquialmente/familiarmente sono i più utilizzati, ma con questo non voglio dire che *ossia* non sia termine comune (scusa il giro di parole) è infatti conosciuto e usato anche se non quanto *cioè* e *ovvero*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA*: WR è un forum di lingue, quindi le domande e le relative risposte devono avere sempre un fondamento linguistico.
> Se intervenite in questa discussione giustificate il vostro messaggio con considerazioni di tipo linguistico/grammaticale stando ben attenti a non trasformare la discussione in un sondaggio di opinione.
> Grazie


----------



## giginho

Penso che possa essere utile questa spegazione trovata sul sito Treccani: click

Si dice, in sostanza, che:



> *Oppure *è una congiunzione coordinante disgiuntiva che, come ovvero, è un composto di o. tornano utili o sono addirittura indispensabili in periodi complessi, propri del linguaggio scritto, per contrassegnare i termini principali di una coordinazione disgiuntiva rispetto ai termini accessori, distinti da o.
> 
> Anche *ossia *è una congiunzione disgiuntiva, ma di valore attenuato, composta con o. Sempre secondo l’autorevole grammatica del Serianni, ossia «può usarsi soltanto per indicare una scelta equipollente o una correzione»



Quindi, Ovvero ed Ossia hanno significato simile ma non completamente coincidente....se ho ben compreso cosa dice la Treccani! Penso però che siano sottigliezze di veramente poco conto nel linguaggio corrente. A livello di preferenza, io sento "ovvero" e "ossia" come più formali, mentre "cioè" lo definirei neutro, adatto a tutte le circostanze.


----------



## bearded

Sono d'accordo con Dragon che 'ossia' sia più formale di 'cioè' ('cioè' viene anche troppo spesso usato dai giovani..quando non sanno che cosa dire per spiegare o finire una frase...), ma non sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda ''ovvero''. ''Ovvero'' è una parola letteraria e alquanto formale, nel senso di ossia. Inoltre bisogna usarla con attenzione, perché può anche avere un senso disgiuntivo simile a 'oppure':
esempi
- mi davano la gelatina dolce, ovvero una specie di confettura alla frutta (qui nel senso di 'ossia')
- vai a trovare tua madre settimanalmente ovvero quotidianamente? (qui nel senso di 'oppure')


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
Innanzitutto desidero scusarmi con la moderazione per avere postato un'opinione senza giustificazione linguistica o grammaticale. Assolutamente non era mia intenzione portare il termine in discussione su un sondaggio.
 Chiarisco inoltre che senza un preciso contesto la spiegazione linguistico-grammaticale sull'uso di questo lemma potrebbe risultare prolisso e sconfinante la regola dell'essere più sintetici possibile, per questo mi sono limitato alle mie conclusioni. Ma vista la richiesta non posso esimermi dallo specificare le giustificazioni che mi hanno portato a sostenere ciò che v'è scritto nel post #2.
Prima di tutto, lasciando da parte i vari significati ed i loro sinonimi, l'uso di:*
cioè*: congiunzione formata da *ciò* + *è*, si può affermare che l'uso di questa parola è forse abusato diventando in alcune persone addirittura un intercalare.​*
ossia*: congiunzione formata da *o* + *sia* (_o sia _di uso antiquato e _o siano _di uso antico), si può affermare che l'uso di questa parola sta forse per diventare raro o esclusivamente letterario al pari di *ovverosia* (già in quest'ottica); in alcuni luoghi addirittura non lo si sente mai pronunciare e, se pronunciato, si viene guardati di sbieco.​*
ovvero*: congiunzione formata da *o* + *vero,* si può affermare che l'uso di questa parola è attuale soprattutto dal genere femminile che tende ad usarlo per differenziarsi da coloro che abusano del termine *cioè *per dimostrare, forse, che loro usando *ovvero* sono più colte degli "altri" o delle "altre", diventando per alcuni/e addirittura l'unica congiunzione (tra queste) utilizzata.​ 
Questo per quanto riguarda l'uso linguistico e il lessico italiano oggi.
Grammaticalmente posso dire che tutte sono congiunzioni univerbali con le proprie differenze semantiche e parlare della formalità (o dell'informalità) sulle congiunzioni in generale è, a mio avviso, pura masturbazione mentale, in quanto (riporto un estrapolato da Raffaella Setti della Redazione Consulenza Linguistica dell'Accademia della Crusca):





			
				Accademia della Crusca said:
			
		

> Sono quindi i diversi contesti a suggerire di volta in volta la funzione che svolge la congiunzione all'interno della frase, così come sarà opportuno, per chi la utilizza, evitare ambiguità e, se necessario alla piena comprensione della frase, scegliere una congiunzione che non presenti duplicità o molteplicità di funzioni.


Per quanto riguarda *ovvero* consiglio la lettura di questo estratto di Serge Vanvolsem apparsa su _La Crusca per Voi_ (ottobre 2003, numero 27) di cui riporto (nel caso cambiassero il link):


			
				Accademia della Crusca said:
			
		

> Del tutto diverso è un altro uso di _ovvero_, dal _Grande Dizionario Italiano dell'Uso_ di De Mauro (Torino, UTET, 1999-2000) addirittura dato come quello principale: l'uso esplicativo, dichiarativo o anche correttivo. I termini, in questo caso, non si escludono più ma si precisano, si chiariscono o si ridefiniscono. _Ovvero_ condivide questa funzione con _o_, mentre _oppure_ mi sembra poco usato in questo senso. "Oggi o domani" sono due giorni diversi, che si escludono; in "domenica, o/ ovvero il giorno del signore", si tratta dello stesso giorno, presentato con una circonlocuzione alternativa. È questo il significato che incontriamo nel titolo del noto romanzo del 1759 di Voltaire (e su questa falsariga anche Sciascia: _Candido/ ovvero/ Un sogno fatto in Sicilia_, 1977), o nella didascalia "loligine, overo calamaro" (P.M. Matthioli, 1568, cit. in «La Crusca per Voi», 26). Si tratta pur sempre di una scelta fra due termini, poiché non sparisce il valore disgiuntivo, ma i due elementi si riferiscono alla stessa realtà. De Mauro dà come esempio: "mia zia, ovvero la sorella di mia madre, viene a trovarci". Sinonimi per quest'uso sono: _cioè_, _ossia_, _o piuttosto_, e _o meglio_. _O__vvero_ apre una frase e vale come _cioè_, _in altre parole, vale a dire. _Più ricercata per introdurre una parafrasi è la congiunzione _ovverosia _(in disuso _ovvero sia _e _o vero sia_).


Spero che così possa andare bene e di non aver trasgredito alcuna regola.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Dragonseven!
Ho trovato interessanti le tue citazioni dalla 'Crusca', che mi pare confermino - in maniera più dotta - quanto da me affermato al #5.  In particolare, nella seconda citazione, si parla di un ALTRO uso di 'ovvero', ammettendo che ne esiste  l'uso disgiuntivo (io per distrazione avevo scritto 'avversativo') oltre a quello esplicativo di 'ossia/cioè'.
L'unico punto su cui rimaniamo in leggero disaccordo è sulla frequenza dell'uso di 'ovvero'.  Veramente, negli ambienti che tu frequenti, la gente dice 'ovvero' nella lingua di tutti i giorni? Secondo me è un termine piuttosto della lingua colta, e ancora più raro o formale di 'ossia'.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici, il thread è su "ossia", eventualmente "ossia vs. cioè", non su "ovvero", ed è già sin troppo generico così.
Per favore, non allarghiamoci ulteriormente.
EDIT: eviterei anche i simil-sondaggi del tipo "negli ambienti che tu frequenti/io frequento", che hanno una rilevanza minima ai fini di un reale e utile approfondimento linguistico dato che non se ne possono trarre conclusioni universalmente valide.


Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ciao Dragonseven!
> [...]In particolare, nella seconda citazione, si parla di un ALTRO uso di 'ovvero', ammettendo che ne esiste  l'uso disgiuntivo (io per distrazione avevo scritto 'avversativo') oltre a quello esplicativo di 'ossia/cioè'.
> L'unico punto su cui rimaniamo in leggero disaccordo è sulla frequenza dell'uso di 'ovvero'.  Veramente, negli ambienti che tu frequenti, la gente dice 'ovvero' nella lingua di tutti i giorni? Secondo me è un termine piuttosto della lingua colta, e ancora più raro o formale di 'ossia'.


Ciao Bearded 
Desidero farti notare che io ho aggiunto il termine *ovvero* come sinonimo di *ossia* e *cioè*, per completezza e per conoscenza all'OP e a chiunque possa servire come possibile sostituto. Non faccio alcun cenno dell'uso disgiuntivo che esso ha.
Vorrei inoltre aggiungere che nel linguaggio moderno proiettato verso il futuro, vedo il termine *ossia* prendere la strada di *ovverosia* (come termine letterario) e* ovvero *quella di *ossia* (come termine non più disgiuntivo). Su questo solo il tempo potrà darmi ragione.
Come bene ricorderai, a fine anni '80 e inizio anni '90, il termine *cioè* fu talmente abusato che venne impiegata una massiccia dose mediatica per indicare il brutto uso/abuso di questo lemma. E funzionò. Chi si volle ribellare a ciò, per vari motivi, cominciò ad usare anche nel parlato il termine *ovvero*. Nel ricordo di quei tempi, varie generazioni di giovani di quel periodo, continuano ancor oggi ad utilizzare perlopiù *ovvero* anziché *cioè*.


----------



## Ian Tenor

astoria said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sono una nuova utente e vorrei avere alcune informazioni sull'uso di
> " ossia" come sinonimo di o, oppure.
> Sul dizionario de mauro viene data come forma obsoleta ma io vorrei saperne un po' di più e avere anche degli esempi.
> Vi ringrazio per le vostre risposte !



Salve, Astoria !

Si più incontrare la parola "ossia" anche nelle partiture musicale.

Si usa per indicare una seconda versione d'una nota, d'una frase o d'un passaggio, versione o più difficile o semplificata.


----------



## green_984

"Ossia" è più letterario, mentre "ovvero" è più comune... Credo che sostanzialmente sia questa la differenza. Una differenza di stile.


----------



## ohbice

Ho letto or ora ossia in un articolo di F. Facci... ne deduco che il suo uso è vivo e vegeto, e niente affatto "letterario" ;-)


----------



## green_984

Personalmente sono del parere che è l'uso corrente alla fine a dare la sentenza definitiva. Nel senso, se nel linguaggio verbale "ovvero" è più utilizzato di "ossia", vorrà dire che il primo è di uso più comune. Ad esempio, io stesso raramente ho detto o sentito dire "ossia" durante un discorso o una conversazione.


----------



## symposium

Credo che quello del post #16 riportato da Ian Tenor sia un esempio del fantomatico (e quello sì obsoleto) uso propriamente disgiuntivo, cioè (ossia!) di "ossia" usato col significato di "o". Versione più semplice ossia (o/oppure) versione più difficile di un brano.


----------

